# 1977? Stingray find...



## redline1968 (Oct 24, 2022)

Thought I'd post this find today I got it yesterday from original owner.. he says 78 but I'm thinking 77.. desirability? It's all original . I do have a can of sky blue touch up is it worth doing?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 25, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Thought I'd post this find today I got it yesterday from original owner.. he says 78 but I'm thinking 77.. desirability? It's all original . I do have a can of sky blue touch up is it worth doing? View attachment 1719270
> 
> View attachment 1719271
> 
> ...



Very nice bike, the head badge stamping will tell you exactly when it was made. The last digit on the 4 digit stamping will be the year it looks like a 7 to me.


----------



## Robert Troub (Oct 25, 2022)

4 digit number on the Headbadge is more accurate


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 25, 2022)

Robert Troub said:


> 4 digit number on the Headbadge is more accurate



Yes that is what I said


----------



## jammer (Oct 25, 2022)

I wouldn't touch up the paint, that's for sure.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 25, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Thought I'd post this find today I got it yesterday from original owner.. he says 78 but I'm thinking 77.. desirability? It's all original . I do have a can of sky blue touch up is it worth doing? View attachment 1719270
> 
> View attachment 1719271
> 
> ...





jammer said:


> I wouldn't touch up the paint, that's for sure.



I agree completely, the paint is in great shape.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2022)

..yes I'd mess it up if I did.. I'll look to see


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2022)

It's a 77 thanks..


----------



## Rollo (Oct 25, 2022)

... They are getting there in desirability ... I found this one .. and after detailing it ... was sold for a decent price in one day ...


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 25, 2022)

I think so too they are up and coming in desirable bicycle . I like the ride they ride nicely


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 26, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> I think so too they are up and coming in desirable bicycle . I like the ride they ride nicely



I agree, the older bikes in that condition are getting harder to find and when you do the prices are getting way up there. For someone who wants a nice clean bike these later Stingrays are great. They do not ride much differently considering the bike barely changed over the entire run. Also the guys who had these later versions are now getting to the age when they can and will look for their childhood bike. Great bike and good luck


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 26, 2022)

Yep they do ride exactly the same and we're very expensive for it's time


----------

